# OT Il mio problema + serio! [RISOLTO]

## styrix

Ciao a tutti! 

Qualcuno xxxx, mi ha consigliato di venire qui a chiedere aiuto. 

Come ben saprete tutti, uso gentoo!  :Smile: 

Ora c'e' uno dei veri problemi che avvolge il mio essere: non so quale nick name usare!  :Smile: 

Dico la verita'! A voi potra' sembrare una cavolata, ma per me e' estremamente madornale!

Non so propro cosa posso fare! Avete consigli da darmi, o qualche sito web, o manuale, o libro da leggere per portarmi alla fine di un nick name degno e che sicuramente abbia un qualche significato?

Aspetto con ansia delle risposte!

Grazie e ciao a tutti da Andrea Di Pasquale!Last edited by styrix on Sat Nov 22, 2003 11:48 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Peach

Personalmente il mio nick è derivato dalla vita quotidiana... Su internet posso dire che ho avuto un po' di nick prima di passare/ritornare definitivamente a questo. Il nick non lo trovi è lui che trova te.  :Wink: 

psss... un consiglio piccolo piccolo: aggiungi [OT] al subject del thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Diggs

Il mio è così perchè ho questo nome   :Surprised:  .

Avrei messo proudhomm che è quello che tengo su ircnet, ma non sono riuscito a cambiare il nick qui sul forum   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Suggerirei: /sbin/bash   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

per darti un'idea... l'origine del mio nick è pittoresca  :Smile: 

com4 <- la porta del mio modem

kom4 <- mania delle K

koma <- influenza di ircnet in cui il 4 si legge A

 :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

una sciocchezza: prendi nome e patronimico, anagramma, e vedi cosa salta fuori.... t'assicuro che i risultati sono strabilianti   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Menkalinan

Il mio nickname è il nome di una stella, la beta dell'Auriga. Alternativamente ne uso un altro, sempre il nome di una stella (Wezen, delta canis maioris). Cerca fra i tuoi interessi più grandi, i termini originali non mancano.

----------

## zUgLiO

Il mio è semplicemente il soprannome che ho nella vita "reale"....  :Very Happy:   ( mi chiamo giulio )

----------

## oRDeX

Per scegliere un nickname basta un attimo non c'è bisogno di leggere libri...basta che ti colpisca qls cosa durante la giornata che salta fuori un nick...se vuoi sapere il mio è un vekkio nick usato da mio padre su alcuni form però letto al contrario ...può sembrare stupido..ma la cosa mi ha colpito..ed eccomi qua  ;D ;D

----------

## paolo

Ormai tieni Styrix  :Smile: 

E' carino!

Paolo

----------

## Leonzio

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Il mio è semplicemente il soprannome che ho nella vita "reale"....   ( mi chiamo giulio )

 

Stessa cosa per me, ma non mi chiamo Giulio  :Very Happy: .

Se il tuo problema non è il nick del forum ma quello della tua linuxbox, il discorso non cambia, puoi usare lo stesso come due nick diversi.  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ormai tieni Styrix 

 

Concordo.

Cmq imho il nick o lo si sceglie da soli (dando quindi valore al nick stesso) o come diceva giustamente qualcuno, sarà lui a scegliere te (in questo caso il valore sarà intrinseco nel nick stesso).

Insomma, non sforzarti molto e non concentrarti, vedrai che qualcosa salta fuori (cmq voto ancora per Styrix, fa molto *nix  :Wink:  )

----------

## innovatel

il mio è un pò complesso da spiegare qua com'è nato ... però ora è il mio soprannome fuori e pure io quando parlo con me stesso mi chiamo inno ormai

 :Rolling Eyes:  giuro che non sono malato   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuDe

Io la prima volta che iniziai a chattare e quindi che scoprii internet, mi diedi dudemon la birra piu' forte del mondo a me molto gradita, poi la gente comincio' a chiamarmi dude, e cosi' ecco dude oppure catanca, che e' come mi chiamano i miei colleghi al lavoro tale nick deriva da una storpiatura del mio cognome

sei entrato come Styrix per noi sei Styrix

----------

## styrix

Il fatto e' che io vorrei avere un nick name, che abbia un significato.

----------

## teknux

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Il fatto e' che io vorrei avere un nick name, che abbia un significato.

 

è personale, basta che lo abbia per te, non necessariamente per chi lo legge  :Wink: 

guarda i nick in questo forum (il mio compreso), ti sembra che la maggior parte abbia un significato particolare per chi lo legge dall'esterno? è evidente che ognuno ha trovato il proprio nick per caso oppure si è "fatto trovare" dal nick stesso  :Very Happy: 

e poi guarda, styrix è carino!  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> e poi guarda, styrix è carino! 

 

fa tanto unix-like   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## HexDEF6

Il mio deriva da un libro cyberpunk... (le formiche nel computer)

ed era il codice esadecimale per poter distruggere ste formiche ("Hex" per dire che quello che segue e' esadecimale "DEF6" e' il codice vero e proprio... in una parte del libro lo usavano anche in binario, ma mi sembrava un po troppo lungo come nick!)

Ciao!

----------

## bld

boh, a me invece il mio nickname non mi piace proprio perche troppo comune e scelto da un pezzo chiamato "a tribute to the blade runner" di 'cosmic baby' . Un vechio pezzo trance e non so ne anche e come mi e' venuto in mente (il nick chiaramente e' blade). Pero il fatto e' che oramai non lo posso cambiare, ho provato un paio di volte.. pero era troppo ridocolo su varri canali irc, poi undernet ha questo particolare.. non e' facile entrare in certi giri per vari motivi. Ehm la parte ridicola era..

-----------

alt-nick: ciao

x1: ciao

alt-nick: come va?

x2: bene, ma tu chi sei?

x1: gia, tu chi sei?

alt-nick: io sono old-nick

x2:ah ciao old-nick

x1: hey come ti va la vita..

------------

dopo aver subito questa scena, e qualche kick-ban per non aver chiarito che ero "old-nick" beh.. ho capito che era troppo stupido cambiare a questo punto.

cmq, per me e' poco importante il nick.. non e' che un sopranome.. di qualcosa, l'essenza e' la "cosa" non come si chiama.

----------

## codadilupo

 *bld wrote:*   

> cmq, per me e' poco importante il nick.. non e' che un sopranome.. di qualcosa, l'essenza e' la "cosa" non come si chiama.

 

Stat pristina rosa solo nomine; nomina nuda tenemus (G. de Ockham)

Coda

----------

## Spacerabbit

Il fatto stesso che tu non sappia quale nick scegliere potrebbe servirti come ispirazione per il nuovo nick (tipo noname, o nonick... o indeciso?  :Laughing:  ).

Io personalmente concordo con quanti dicono che styrix è carino, che ormai ti conosciamo così; poi, a volte, i nomi prendono significato col tempo: prima styrix non significava niente, ora è il nome di questo pazzo che ha aperto un nuovo post per condividere con noi la sua scelta    :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## styrix

Ho risolto il mio problema! Grazie a tutti per la vostra collaborazione!

----------

## shev

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Ho risolto il mio problema! Grazie a tutti per la vostra collaborazione!

 

Quindi possiamo chiamarti ufficialmente Styrix?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## styrix

No, non voglio rivelare la mia identita'!  :Smile: 

Date il benvenuto a [***]

----------

## styrix

Mi inscrivero con un'altro nick name (Il mio) e styrix scomparira per sempre.

----------

## codadilupo

non afferro molto il senso del secretare il tuo nuovo nick.... soprattutto dopo aver condiviso il problema... /perplesso

Coda

----------

## Spacerabbit

Benvenuto all'anonimo geco!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Leonzio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   cmq, per me e' poco importante il nick.. non e' che un sopranome.. di qualcosa, l'essenza e' la "cosa" non come si chiama. 
> 
> Stat pristina rosa solo nomine; nomina nuda tenemus (G. de Ockham)
> 
> Coda

 

Cito in segno di concordia.

Nemmeno io capisco.....

Ma benvenuto anche da parte mia.

----------

